# 1952 Ferguson TO-30: Transfer Case



## JZ Tractors (1 mo ago)

I am restoring a 1952 Ferguson TP-30 and upon disassembling the transmission, we ran into the High/Low transfer case and do not know how to remove it from the main housing.

If anyone can advise, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

